# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Αλλαγη ssd mac mini 2012

## apostatis

Καλησπέρα 
Σε mac mini  με 2 ssd θέλω να αντικαταστήσω το δευτερο χαλασμένο δίσκο ssd με ενα καινούργιο έχετε κάποιον να μου προτείνετε;
Θα χρειαστώ επιπλέον κάποιον αντάπτορα για το συνδέσω;
Επίσης θα μπορούσα χωρίς εξωτερικό σκληρό δίσκο και χωρίς time machine να μεταφέρω όλο το σύστημα από το παλιό λειτουργικο  στο καινούριο δίσκο;
Ευχαριστω

----------

